# Goodman Package Unit and Heat Strip



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Can't say for sure. but if you trace out the wiring diagrams, you should be able to determine if it is.


----------



## MisterV (Dec 11, 2013)

I have traced back the wires on the package unit side. The brown wire in question runs from the aux heat on the thermostat. The heat strip did not come with a wiring diagram and I have been unable to locate one yet on the internet.


----------



## sammy37 (Dec 9, 2008)

The brown wire is for a second stage of aux heat, the white wire is first stage of aux. The 10K kit probably only uses one stage, so you dont need the brown.
On your thermostat in the house, you should have white hooked to aux. In the low voltage control section of the unit, the same. Cap off the brown wire, its not needed with that kit.

I just looked at the schematic, everything is correct on both plugs. Re check your low voltage wiring at the unit and at the thermostat.

As far as breakers go, the heat kit should have them included with it and you will have to run a seperate service for the heat kit. You'l probably need a 50-60 amp service for the heat kit.


----------

